# How does my new site look???



## petertalke (May 10, 2008)

Been adding tons of pics....but sorry I dont have the ability to do flash yet (neophyte web designer)....but overall comments would be much appreciated!!!  Thanks for yoru feedback!   

Also, photos looks ok?  

www.talkephotography.com


----------



## dslrchat (May 10, 2008)

Site looks good, lots of content.


----------



## EricBrian (May 10, 2008)

Wow, tons a great photos. It is going to take me a while to look through them all. 

One thing: while browsing, I noticed you misspelled Liechtenstein.


----------



## petertalke (May 10, 2008)

Thanks!  Any particular fav sections?  How does the "Postcard Gallery" look?  I thought about something new and diff...this is what I came up with.  Is the flow ok on the whole site?  Anything to add/subtract?  Thanks for the feedback!  Pete


----------

